# Fotogallerie



## lkameter (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
ich suche eine Seite, in welcher ich meine Fotos speichern kann und mit einem Passwort belegen kann, dass nur bestimmte Personen diese anschauen können oder die Leute sich anmelden müssen damit sie sich die Bilder anschauen können.
Ich hab bereits gegooglet aber ich hab nichts gefunden....

danke


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. Juli 2007)

http://www.inbox.lv bietet glaube ich einen Passwortschutz bei dem der Betrachter nicht angemeldet sein muss dort.
imho gibt es das aber bei sehr vielen "Onlinespeicheranbieter".


----------



## lkameter (28. Juli 2007)

danke, aber ich such doch eher etwas auf deutsch


----------

